# want to replace an old Bose Lifestyle system I inherited and need some wisdom..!



## jasonh595 (11 mo ago)

Thanks in advance for helping -- I've been reading up on this forum and other sites and know the inherent problems with Bose -- I moved into a home a few years ago with a Bose Lifestyle 38 system with the cube speakers. It's a 5.1 system with in wall wiring... I'm ready to move on as I'm getting a new TV and want to use the HDMI eArc which obviously isn't compatible with the Bose setup.

As I'm not a super picky audiophile (ie I just want movies sports tv to sound good) if there's a world where I could just hook up the existing speakers to an AV receiver that does what I want it to and has the HDMI hookups I need, that would be fine... but at the very least if I need to replace the system and get new speakers... can I at least use the existing speaker wire with new speakers?

Apologies for the admittedly novice question... just trying to figure out a setup that will sound good but won't break the bank. But I also want to go with a solution that will last for years and not a band-aid fix so if that involves replacing the speakers I'm ok to go that route. Photos of a few of the components below in case that helps... Thanks


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Welcome to HTS.

If you're thinking about updating the system then you're likely already convinced that's the best approach so it's probably the direction to go in. In order for anyone to help there are a few key pieces of information we'll need:


Budget
Room dimensions (HWD)
Enclosed or open space
Any size restrictions on speakers or subwoofer
Any aesthetic considerations (colors, materials, etc)

That shelf where the electronics are now seems to be a bit small for a modern AV receiver. What are the dimensions?


----------



## jasonh595 (11 mo ago)

hi Jim, thanks for your reply. Here's the relevant info:

Budget - prob somewhere $1k - 2500
Room dimensions (HWD) 18' x 18' and ceilings are 8'
Enclosed or open space - open on one side, ie 3 walls so not totally 'open floorplan' type living room
Any size restrictions on speakers or subwoofer - would like to keep the speakers on the smaller side so I can wall mount them in the same place the current Bose speakers are
Any aesthetic considerations (colors, materials, etc) - no just the above, preference to keep them in the same place as the current ones using existing Bose wires
That shelf where the electronics are now seems to be a bit small for a modern AV receiver. What are the dimensions?  I actually just took a pic of part of the shelf -- the cabinet should be plenty big, it's 28" x 30" with a shelf in the middle



theJman said:


> Welcome to HTS.
> 
> If you're thinking about updating the system then you're likely already convinced that's the best approach so it's probably the direction to go in. In order for anyone to help there are a few key pieces of information we'll need:
> 
> ...


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

jasonh595 said:


> hi Jim, thanks for your reply. Here's the relevant info:
> 
> Budget - prob somewhere $1k - 2500
> Room dimensions (HWD) 18' x 18' and ceilings are 8'
> ...


18x18x8 is about 2600 Ft^3 and is open on one end so be careful of getting speakers that are too small. If you want something approaching a realistic experience I think towers would be a better option, but assuming bookshelf speakers are what you're set on here are some options for you to research...


HTD - This link has a center channel, bookshelf and surrounds. I'd skip their subwoofers though as they aren't very good.
HSU - They have a 5.0 speaker package and a really good subwoofer to match.
Definitive Technology - ProMonitor speakers and matching center. These are more satellite than bookshelf but I wanted to give several different options.
NHT - Speakers and center.

Accessories 4 Less has some good prices on receivers, see if anything there works for you.

For subwoofers a 12" ported model is likely the smallest you should go, 15"ported if you want a more immersive experience. A couple of companies to consider...


Rythmik - Lots of "audiophile grade" products here, and plenty to choose from.
SVS - Another well know brand with a lot of options.
Monoprice - The Monolith are good subwoofers. Stick to the V2 or THX models.


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

Welcome Jason.

My apologies in advance if this runs on too long and as we all know... this is just my opinion. Please take what you like and ignore the rest.



jasonh595 said:


> As I'm not a super picky audiophile (ie I just want movies sports tv to sound good) if there's a world where I could just hook up the existing speakers to an AV receiver ...


You could but.... this is an absolutely HORRIBLE idea. Sorry to yell at you there.... Your existing acoustimass module ( the big bass subwoofer type module that cube speakers attach to ) is what provides any and all bass that you currently hear. There is no way ( that I know ) to use your existing cubes to get any bass at all. It literally all comes from the acoustimass module. Even inexpensive 5 1/4" bookshelf speakers will produce some mid range bass. 6 1/2 even better. Those cubes produce none / 0 / nada. So to use the cubes on a new receiver is possible but your just wasting money. The same goes for the acoustimass bass module. There is no easy way to get a subwoofer or LFE signal into the module from a receiver and use it as your sub.




jasonh595 said:


> can I at least use the existing speaker wire with new speakers?


Yes absolutely. 2 conductor wire 16 / 18 gauge ( + pos and - neg ) will work. Even lamp cord will work. What you have now is fine. Extremists will keep wire off the floor and pay over $500 a foot for 12 gauge wire made by unicorns and fairy's but this is not necessary.


I have a family member who recently made the exact same changeover you're discussing here. He had a Bose system with some really poor outdated Klipsch synergy fronts that were part of a home theater package some decade or so ago. I talked him into spending his hard earned dollars on Klipsch bookshelves ( 6 of them / 3 pair total ) R-51M. Refurbs are currently discounted on the Klipsch website. They had a great sale going and he did like the sound of the Klipsch brand speakers. The sub he chose was the R-12SW to go with the rest. He powered the 5 bookshelves with his existing receiver a low budget Denon S700W. The difference was night and day. The Klipsch is in no way a huge pounding home theater system but the difference between that and the Bose acoustimass was monumental. His room dimensions were similar to yours roughly 20% larger. He was all in for under $1000 with sale prices over a holiday weekend excluding the Denon. 

As @theJman referenced... I bought my theater room AVR from Accessories for less. I had no issues at all and would use them again.

I use this setup in my living room. It started with an Energy Take 5 Classic 5.1 system and I was surprised how decent a tiny sub $300 system sounded. My living room dimensions are 20% smaller than yours. I felt it was a little light on SPL so I swapped the LCR with Paradigm Titans V.2 and added a second matching Energy sub I picked up cheap on FB Marketplace. I haven't touched it since. I power it with a really weak Pioneer vsx-820. For my son's bedroom I bought the Monoprice 5.1 I can tell you they are almost identical to the Energy and might actually be other than branding. This was plenty for his bedroom running of an entry level Yamaha 7.2 receiver. 

I mention what I've used in my house not to say run out and buy these but... to give you some comparisons. You can do significantly better than the Bose for not alot of money. If you have the option, go to any big box store and listen to whatever you can. You might be surprised how well some bookshelves sound for not alot of $$. 

Going the bookshelf route you will absolutely need a subwoofer. Don't even think about using bookshelves only.

Hope some of that helps you. Good luck and please let us know what you go with. 

Dave


----------



## david yurik (Feb 17, 2013)

Here is a pic of the Klipsch 5 1/4" suspended from the ceiling. I know it's not the best size reference but maybe it helps. It's not too big at all.








Here are my Titans in the living room. Those are 6 1/2" drivers up next to a 65" TV.


----------

